

Ask HN: $5K-15K “innovation facilitation” purchases my enterprisy corp can make? - bayonetz

Have some funds that need to be spent so any ideas for tools or tech in the $5K-$15K range?<p>Think stuff like language processing, social media analysis, &quot;big data&quot; tools, software development quality or productivity enhancers, visualization libraries, anything neat&#x2F;novel&#x2F;cool, etc. etc. etc.?<p>Maybe your startup is selling something I should know about?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
leowidrich
Love the name "innovation facilitation" \- one of the big things we've been
working on at Buffer is called "Buffer for Teams" \- in short, it's a way
where you can suggest content to share on team members social accounts and
people can swipe it ([http://bufferapp.com/daily](http://bufferapp.com/daily))
to approve or reject. Especially PR launches, announcements, blogposts, etc,
that more people at your company want to share could be helpful - pricing is
very early and less of importance to us, (your budget sounds good) - if you're
interested in exploring this, please ping me leo@bufferapp.com - we currently
have a few people trialling it and they seem to get a lot of fun, value from
spreading news more widely about a company.

------
alwaysunday
Visage.co could be interesting. We're focused on bringing data visualization
to the content marketer while adhering to brand guidelines.

Andy@visage.co if it sounds interesting.

------
calcsam
The best tool is a tool that solves a pain point in your organization. Find
the pain point, then figure out a tool to solve it. If it doesn't solve a pain
point, no one will use it.

